# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone ZTE H268Q

## AlexT544

Εδω μπορειτε να γράφετε για το νέο ρουτερ της VODAFONE ονόματι ZTE H268Q
Εμπειριες
Προβλήματα 
Κωδικους 
Και αλλα πολλα :Smile:

----------


## paanos

Είναι το ρουτερ φάντασμα, δεν βρήκα καμιά πληροφορία  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Και εγω 
Μονο απο το τσατ της Vodafone βρηκα φωτο
Μαλλον θα ειναι σαν το tplink 100v που ειναι ειδική παραγγελια για Vodafone

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν βρηκα για αυτο το ρουτερ οτι το δινει και μια ιταλική ονόματι JUSTSPEED και βρηκα το manual του
https://strapi.justspeed.it/uploads/...fcfe0eecc6.PDF

----------


## nikosaek2121

Μήπως το δίνει σε όσους θα έχουν 35b ?

----------


## lx911

Μπροστα στο νεο modem της cosmote δεν πιανει μια. 
Ουτε wifi 6 δεν πρεπει να εχει. Απλα θελουν να αποσυρουν το υπερτατο σκουπιδι H300s.
Μια ζωη μουφα εξοπλισμο δινει αυτη η εταιρια. (εκτος απο το fritzbox που ειχε εδινε καποια στιγμη το 2009 αν θυμαμαι καλα... επι πληρωμη φυσικα, οχι τζαμπα)

----------


## nikosaek2121

Ενταξη η cosmote στα τρώει στο συμβόλαιο αδερφέ, με τα λεφτά που δίνεις αέρα στην cosmote αγοράζεις ένα tp link deco και έχεις και από το 6 που λες και πολλά περισσότερα.

----------


## navacrete

και εγω κωδικους ψαχνω αλλα τιποτα

----------


## galotzas

Μετα απο 4 Η300 1 Η267Α σημερα χωρις να το εχω ζητησει η να εχω καποια βλαβη μου το εστειλαν μονοι τους....
Ελπιζω να βρεθει κανα root pass

----------


## lx911

μετα απο ποσα χρονια καταλαβανε οτι δινουν προβληματικο εξοπλισμο... για να ξερω ποσα παγια να ζητησω πισω

----------


## toxotis70

Είναι Wi-Fi 6?

----------


## manik

Το ZTE H268Q αντικαθιστά πλέον τα H267A και H300S σε οικιακά και Onenet πακέτα. Είναι 2.4GHz και 5GHz.

----------


## toxotis70

μου το στειλανε κι εμενα, αλλα δε ξερω αν συμφερει να το βαλω, εχοντας ενα tp link με wifi 6....

Ειναι αυτο wifi 6?

----------


## manik

> μου το στειλανε κι εμενα, αλλα δε ξερω αν συμφερει να το βαλω, εχοντας ενα tp link με wifi 6....
> 
> Ειναι αυτο wifi 6?


Όχι δεν έχει WIFI 6. Εσύ έχεις συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν WIFI 6 ;

----------


## galotzas

> Είναι Wi-Fi 6?


Οχι αλλα εχει πραγματικα πολυ καλη εμβελεια.

----------


## tolis13

> Το ZTE H268Q αντικαθιστά πλέον τα H267A και H300S σε οικιακά και Onenet πακέτα. Είναι 2.4GHz και 5GHz.



μοιαζει αρκετα με το 288Α που εδινε η nova..

----------


## Sunjurjo

> Είχα βάλει και εγώ το τροφοδοτικό από το h300s αλλά μου έκανε πάλι τα ίδια εμένα είναι το δεύτερο ρούτερ h268q που μου έστειλαν και τα δύο το ίδιο πρόβλημα εσένα σου βγάζει αυτό στο system log; [Alert] Peer Caller ERROR[1105] while BcmCallState[5]. Όταν δέχεσαι κλήσεις στο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο αν χρησιμοποιείς ασύρματο;


Ναι το έχω δει και εγώ αυτό το μήνυμα στα log του router, βέβαια δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα που το προκαλεί..πριν μια εβδομάδα κ χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει το τροφοδοτικό, μίλησα με Vodafone και το κάναμε επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων..6 μέρες έπαιξε χωρίς αποσύνδεση κ ξαφνικά την έβδομη μου έκανε 4 αποσυνδέσεις στο καπάκι χωρίς λόγο..δεν ξέρω τι να πω

----------


## nyannaco

> Μπες με τους κωδικους root που ειναι λιγες σελιδες πιο πισω…


Το ίδιο κάνει και με root χρήστη/κωδικό, προφανώς αν δει ενεργό το SecureNet δεν επιτρέπει αλλαγή. Και δεν είναι ρύθμιση στο router, αλλά υπηρεσία που (απ)ενεργοποιείται από τη διαχείριση του δικτύου (Από τη VF). Αν λοιπόν θέλω να το αλλάξω, πρέπει να ζητήσω απενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας. Το θέμα είναι, θα χάσω κάτι σημαντικό αν την απενεργοποιήσω; Δεν το ξέρω καθόλου.

----------


## Satch21

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Μετά από αρκετά προβλήματα με το H300s
σήμερα μου έστειλαν το ZTE.Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος αν κάποιος μου έλεγε(να με πάρει από το χέρι εννοώ)τα βήματα για να μπορέσω να πάρω τους κωδικούς voip μιας και για τα Χριστούγεννα μου έκαναν δώρο ένα fritz 7590ax.Αν είμαι σωστός μετά από όλες τις σελίδες που διάβασα το πρώτο βήμα είναι βάζω το router μόνο του στην πρίζα χωρίς το καλώδιο της adsl γραμμής.Μετα????(Όσο γίνεται, αν κάποιος κάνει τον κόπο και απαντήσει,σαν να μιλάει σε άσχετο γιατί τέτοιος είμαι)

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Γιάννης...

----------


## roi

Αν ΔΕΝ επεστρεψες το h300s, τοτε ειναι πιο ευκολο απο οτι στο ΖΤΕ 268q να παρεις τους κωδικους voip.
Στο αντιστοιχο νημα για το h300s μπορεις να μαθεις πως γινεται αυτό.

Σε πρωτη φαση, βαζεις στη γραμμη το h300s και περιμενεις να παρει την τηλεφωνια. Μετά, μπαινεις στο μενου του με κωδικους superuser (τους βρισκεις επισης στο νημα, εαν δεν τους βρηκες ηδη και τους άλλαξες σε δικους σου), και κανεις backup τα Διαγνωστικα voip (απο το μενου Υποστηριξη). Κατεβαινει ενα αρχειο με ονομα voip_diagnose_info.tar, το οποιο αποσυμπιεζεις. Ανοιγεις το αρχειο tmp/var/voip_log/*system_sh.conf* με εναν Editor (Notepad++ κατα προτιμηση) και στη γραμμη 393-394 (στο πρωτο 1/3 του αρχειου περιπου) βρισκονται οι κωδικοι voip για τη γραμμη σου:

[sip-line1]
enable=1
user=210******@ngn.hol.net --> το username (210****** ειναι το τηλεφωνο σου)
pw=********  ---> το password για περαιτερω χρηση.
telno=210*********

Στο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ds#post6974248

στο ποστ 1338, βλεπεις πως θα εισαγαγεις τους κωδικους voip που θα παρεις (ειτε απο h300s ειτε απο h268q) ωστε να κανεις registering την τηλεφωνια στο Fritz, γιατι στη vodafone - σε αντιθεση με την cosmote - δε γινεται αυτοματα.

Σε vodafone πάντα ολα αυτα.


(Τετοιους δωροδότες σαν τον δικο σου, που κανουν δωρα ρουτερ αξιας 300 ευρω, θα ήθελαν πολλοί) :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

Ελπίζω του χρόνου να βγει επιτέλους κανονισμός για το ΣΤΔ ώστε να αναγκαστούν να τους δίνουν όλοι όπως η Cosmote, μπας και ξεμπερδέψουμε επιτέλους από πατέντες.

----------


## roi

> Ελπίζω του χρόνου να βγει επιτέλους κανονισμός για το ΣΤΔ ώστε να αναγκαστούν να τους δίνουν όλοι όπως η Cosmote, μπας και ξεμπερδέψουμε επιτέλους από πατέντες.


Η γνωση / χρηση κωδικων συνεπαγεται προσβαση σε ευαισθητα εταιρικα συστηματα / δεδομένα απο εξωτερικους,  μη εξουσιοδοτημενους χρηστες και ειναι λογικη η αρνηση τους κατ εμε, προκειμενου να μηδενιζεται ο κινδυνος χακαρισματος ή αλλης καταχρησης.

Πολλα μπορουν να συμβουν εαν καποιος (επιτηδειος) εχει εστω και "θαμπή" προσβαση σε ξενα συστηματα - εστω και με ενα ζευγαρι ανωδυνων κωδικων. Οι εταιρεις παρεχουν τις υπηρεσιες τους διχως να χρειαζεται να δινουν κωδικους προσβασης - ελαχιστοποιουν ετσι και τον κινδυνο να παθουν ζημια απο μη εξουσιοδοτημενο / ελεγμένο εξοπλισμό που θα θελησει να συνδεθεί.

Ζουμε αλλωστε σε ολο και πιο εντονα ψηφιοποιημενη εποχη, οπου τα παντα πλεον χρειαζονται κωδικους, προκειμενου να προστατευτουν δεδομενα / προσωπικοτητες κλπ.

Τωρα, το γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δινει τους κωδικους που οι αλλοι παροχοι αρνουνται, πιθανον να οφειλεται στο γεγονος πως ειτε αισθανεται πιο σιγουρος για την ασφαλεια του (σε αντιθεση με τους αλλους παροχους) ή επιβεβαιωνει το "χυμαδιό" του Έλληνα  :onetooth: 

Εξαλλου: αν μας τα εδιναν ολα στο πιατο, που θα ακονίζαμε τοτε την (πατεντική) ευρηματικότητά μας? :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

Όπως τους δίνει η Cosmote όταν τους ζητάει ένας συνδρομητής της, έτσι θα τους δίνουν κι οι υπόλοιποι στους δικούς τους συνδρομητές.

----------


## Tolis80

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

2 ερωτήματα έχω να θέσω, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος. 
Είχα μπει με ροοτ οταν είχε βγεί εδω ο κωδικός, μου είχε προτείνει να τον αλλάξω και τον ξέχασα. Προσπαθώ με τον κωδικό που έχει ποσταριστεί εδώ αλλά δεν μπαίνει. Προφανώς επειδή τον άλλαξα τότε. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει τρόπος να τον ανακτήσω αν μπώ με admin ή κάπως αλλιώς;

Επιπλέον, έχει βρεί κανείς αν υποστηρίζει wake on lan το ρουτερ αυτό;

----------


## galotzas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> 2 ερωτήματα έχω να θέσω, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος. 
> Είχα μπει με ροοτ οταν είχε βγεί εδω ο κωδικός, μου είχε προτείνει να τον αλλάξω και τον ξέχασα. Προσπαθώ με τον κωδικό που έχει ποσταριστεί εδώ αλλά δεν μπαίνει. Προφανώς επειδή τον άλλαξα τότε. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει τρόπος να τον ανακτήσω αν μπώ με admin ή κάπως αλλιώς;
> 
> Επιπλέον, έχει βρεί κανείς αν υποστηρίζει wake on lan το ρουτερ αυτό;


Καλησπερα. 

Θα πρεπει να το κανεις επαναφορα/reset ωστε να επανελθει ο αρχικος κωδικος.

Για το δευτερο δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## panagiotisfx

Υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδέσω πάνω στο ΖΤΕ έναν σκληρό δίσκο 2ΤΒ 2,5αρη και να έχω το δικό μου cloud storage;
Κι αν ναι υπάρχουν κάπου οδηγίες;

----------


## antonis_

> Ελπίζω του χρόνου να βγει επιτέλους κανονισμός για το ΣΤΔ ώστε να αναγκαστούν να τους δίνουν όλοι όπως η Cosmote, μπας και ξεμπερδέψουμε επιτέλους από πατέντες.


Αυτό που θα γίνει στο τέλος
είναι ότι οι πάροχοι θα δίνουν κωδικούς και δε θα δίνουν το router (θα το ψωνίζεις από την τσέπη σου σε τιμές λιανικής ελληνικού φαρμακείου...).
Άπαξ και γίνει η αρχη,
το ελληνικό μάνατζμεντ των παρόχων θα βρει καλή αφορμή για περικοπή του περιττού κόστους (ανάλογα όπως έγινε με τα router στο ADSL)
από τη στιγμή που η ΕΕΤΤ θα γνωμοδοτήσει πως όχι μονο δεν είναι υποχρέωση του παρόχου το router αλλά και εκτος αρμοδιότητας του παρόχου.
(Και μην πει κανείς ότι η εξοικονόμηση του παρόχου θα μετακυλιστεί στις τιμές τηλεφωνίας στην κλειστή αγορά που έχουμε, εδώ γελάμε...
Για να μην πω ότι οι πάροχοι δε θα μιλάνε καν για εξοικονόμηση αλλά για πρόσθετο διαχειριστικό κοστος ΙΤ λόγω των προβλημάτων και των διαφορετικών διαμορφώσεων του εξοπλισμού των πελατών.)

Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι ότι
βάζουμε τα χεράκια μας και βγάζουμε τα ματάκια μας η ιστορία 
με τις τιμές που ήδη έχουν 
και τις τιμές που περαιτέρω θα αποκτήσουν τα Voip router.

Γιατί καλώς ή κακώς άλλες τιμές χονδρικής ψωνίζει ο πάροχος, τις διαπραγματεύεται από τον κατασκευαστή χωρίς μεσάζοντες και μοιράζει router με την οκά
και άλλες πουλάει το λιανεμπόριο πρώτον, 
το ελληνικό λιανεμπόριο δεύτερον, 
και η αγορά που θα έχει αυξημένη ζήτηση τρίτον.

Το να είναι κάποιος hardcore user το δέχομαι και το σέβομαι,
- και φυσικά αναμενόμενο είναι πως στο φόρουμ θα είναι μεγαλύτερη η βαρύτητα προς την hardcore χρήση -
αλλά στην τελική, δεν είναι όλοι διατεθειμένοι να ξηλώνονται ένα ποσό για να δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο επειδή σήμερα η μια τεχνολογία του router ειναι αναλώσιμη και αυριο στον άλλο πάροχο μπορεί και να είναι και διαφρετική.

Και όμως η μπάλα θα σκάσει για όλους:
ο τελευταίος παππούς θα γίνει πελατάκι λιανικής (που μέχρι σήμερα δεν ήταν) όταν θα τρεχει να ξοδέψει για router προκειμένου να λειτουργεί η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία.
Κι ακόμα και για τους hardcore χρήστες θα χτυπήσουν τα σήμαντρα
όταν η αυξημένη ζήτηση παρασύρει τις τιμές των μεσαζόντων του ελληνικού (και όχι μόνο) λιανεμπορίου.

Κι επειδή ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να διαφωνεί ή να έχει άλλη οπτική,
ο χρόνος και η ιστορία δείχνει...
Εδώ ειμαστε και θα το δούμε.

ΥΓ: Για να προλάβω και παρεξηγήσεις,
δε λέω ότι δε θέλω να δίνει ο πάροχος τους κωδικούς ή να βάζω το δικό μου router.
Όμως από τη στιγμή που εμπλέκεται η ΕΕΤΤ σε μια λογική που διευρύνει τη θεματολογία (εκεί που μιλούσαμε για την κατά προαίρεση του πελάτη εναλλακική επιλογή που αφορά την κοινοποίηση SIP credential και την χρήση aftermarket router , πάμε στο σημειο τερματισμού δικτυου) 
και υποχρεώνει τους παρόχους,
θα υπάρχουν παράπλευρες απωλειες.

Τέλος το offtopic από μένα.

----------


## ThReSh

Υπερβολές, είτε θα έχεις του παρόχου είτε θα σου δίνουν pppoe και sip credentials για να βάζεις ότι θες χωρίς να παρέχουν υποστήριξη σε aftermarket.

----------


## antonis_

Ευχαρίστως να απαντούσα σε αντεπιχειρήματα, προς το παρόν δε βρίσκω πού λέω υπερβολές.

Προφανώς και οι επιλογές θα είναι να έχεις του παρόχου το δικό του ή να μην το έχεις.
Η διαφορά είναι ότ ο πάροχος δε θα δίνει τζάμπα αυτό που η ΕΕΤT του λέει ότι δεν είναι στην υποχρέωση και στην αρμοδιότητά του.

Να δούμε αν θα είναι καλύτερα τότε, αλλά αυτό δεν το σκέφτηκαν όσοι θερμόαιμοι μπήκαν στη διαβούλευση για ΣΤΔ.
Αντί η διαβούλευση να έχει αντικείμενο την προαιρετικότητα του aftermarket router και το δικαίωμα χρήσης των sip credeential, η διαβούλευση έκανε λόγο για ΣΤΔ.
Το τυράκι το είδατε, τη φάκα δεν είδατε.
Όπως ακριβώς έγινε και με το ADSL όταν οι πάροχοι σταμάτησαν να δίνουν δωρεάν router.

Και φυσικά το router της λιανικής θα είναι πιο γλυκό όταν θα αγοράζεις είτε από τον πάροχο αυτό που σου έδινε δωρεάν είτε το aftermarket που θα τσιμπήσει λόγω ζήτησης μέχρι κι η τελευταία σαπίλα.
Αλλά ας κάνουμε αλλού αυτή την κουβέντα, γιατί εδώ ...offtopic.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ευχαρίστως να απαντούσα σε αντεπιχειρήματα, προς το παρόν δε βρίσκω πού λέω υπερβολές.


Αν ο κανονισμός λέει ότι θα είστε υποχρεωμένοι να δίνετε ότι δίνατε τώρα + τα credentials για όσους θέλουν να βάζουν δικό τους εξοπλισμό, πως θα σκάσει ο manager και θα σου πει από εδώ και πέρα όλοι θα πληρώνετε τα routers?

----------


## antonis_

> *Αν ο κανονισμός λέει ότι θα είστε υποχρεωμένοι να δίνετε ότι δίνατε τώρα* + τα credentials για όσους θέλουν να βάζουν δικό τους εξοπλισμό, πως θα σκάσει ο manager και θα σου πει από εδώ και πέρα όλοι θα πληρώνετε τα routers?


Το συμπερασμα πόθεν προκύπτει ότι αυτό θα λέει ο κανονισμός;

Προς το παρόν:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s...22.Results.pdf
«η ΕΕΤΤ έχει καταλήξει ότι δεν στοιχειοθετείται βάσει των σχετικών οδηγιών του BEREC αντικειμενική τεχνική αναγκαιότητα, ώστε ο ΤΤΕ να αποτελεί μέρος του δημόσιου δικτύου»
...
«η ΕΕΤΤ επισημαίνει ότι οι διαφορετικές αρμοδιότητες ή/και ευθύνες που επιφέρει ο προσδιορισμός του σημείου ΣΤΔ στους παρόχους λιανικής και χονδρικής αποτελούν θέματα συνεννοήσεων και περαιτέρω συμφωνιών σε επίπεδο παρόχων και δεν αποτελούν αντικείμενο της επικείμενης ρύθμισης η οποία καθορίζει το _όριο μεταξύ τερματικού εξοπλισμού (όριο ευθύνης χρήστη)_ και _δημοσίου δικτύου (όριο ευθύνης παρόχου/παρόχων)_»
...
«συντάχθηκε σχέδιο Κανονισμού το οποίο τέθηκε σε διαβούλευση με πρόταση για ορισμό του ΣΤΔ στο φυσικό _παθητικό_ σημείο στο οποίο παρέχεται πρόσβαση στο δημόσιο σταθερό δίκτυο ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών στον τελικό χρήστη για όλες τις τοπολογίες δικτύου πλην της αρχιτεκτονικής οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι (FTTH)»

 :Cool: 

ΥΓ: Οι πολλοί hardcore χρήστες μάλλον θα πέσουν από τα σύννεφα 
αν μάθουν ότι ήδη κοντεύει δεκαετία που οι πάροχοι ADSL δε δίνουν δωρεάν router στις ADSL (POTS) συνδέσεις...

----------


## ThReSh

> Το συμπερασμα πόθεν προκύπτει ότι αυτό θα λέει ο κανονισμός;


Αν λέω, όχι ότι θα το λέει απαραιτήτως.

Κατα τα άλλα πως δίνει τόσο καιρό χωρίς θέμα η Cosmote, αλλά ξαφνικά θα προκύψει πρόβλημα επειδή θα υποχρεωθούν κι οι υπόλοιποι δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## Satch21

Τα κατάφερα έκανα decrypt μέσω Python πήρα τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας έστησα το fritzbox 7590ax και όλα 
φαίνονται μια χαρά μεγάλη βοήθεια αυτό το video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB9xzlyw5Fs  .Προσπαθήστε με την εικόνα 
να βγάλετε άκρη και ακολουθήστε τα βήματα.Στο τελευταίο βήμα που μετατρέπουμε το Bin αρχείο σε xml η εντολή για το 268Q είναι 
py examples/decode.py --key-prefix NONE --iv-prefix NONE --key-suffix Key02710010 --iv-suffix Iv02710010 config.bin config.xml
και όχι αυτή που δίνει ο τύπος μιας και το router του ειναι το Η288Α...

----------


## antonis_

> Αν λέω, όχι ότι θα το λέει απαραιτήτως.
> 
> Κατα τα άλλα πως δίνει τόσο καιρό χωρίς θέμα η Cosmote, αλλά ξαφνικά θα προκύψει πρόβλημα επειδή θα υποχρεωθούν κι οι υπόλοιποι δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


Αυτό το «αν» όμως πας και το παίρνεις δεδομένο στο συλλογισμό σου όπου χαρακτηρίζεις «υπερβολές».
Xώρια που και δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά το «αν», και το λες από μόνος σου, 
Τέλος πάντων.

Να το απαντήσω τελευταία φορά (ελπίζω):
Πρώτον η επικείμενη ρύθμιση της ΕΕΤΤ δεν αφορά τους κωδικούς και μόνο (κάτι που δεν έχετε μάλλον καταλάβει).
Και δεύτερον η επιλογή των παρόχων για δωρεάν εξοπλισμούς είναι ανάλογη προς τα συμφέροντα των παρόχων.

Ο πάροχος σου έδινε το router γιατί γλίτωνε λεφτά με το να μη σου δίνει τους κωδικούς.
(Η Cosmote έχει άλλη πολιτική για διάφορετικούς λόγους.)
Αν αύριο ο πάροχος σου δίνει τους κωδικούς, με το να σου δίνει και το router δε θα γλιτώνει λεφτά αλλά θα καίει λεφτά.
Κι η ΕΕΤΤ δίνει το ελευθέρας, γιατί ορίζει πως το router ειναι πεδίο ευθύνης του πελάτη.

Να το πάμε αναλυτικά:

Το ξέρεις πώς κοντεύει δεκαετία σχεδόν που δεν έδιναν δψρεάν το ADSL router τόσο καιρό χωρίς θέμα κανένας πάροχος - ούτε η Cosmote;
Αλλά δίναν και στο VDSL και τώρα και στο Fiber.
Οι ίδιοι πάροχοι που σκόρπαγαν απλόχερα τα (ακριβότερα) VDSL VOIP router
είναι οι ίδιοι που τσιγκουνεύονταν τα (φτηνότερα) ADSL non-VOIP router.
Κατά τη γνώμη σου, για ποιό λόγο;

Το καταλαβαίνεις ότι για τον πάροχο - μεταξύ άλλων - η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία είναι η κρίσιμη διαφορά μεταξύ της αγοράς του ADSL και του VDSL/Fiber;
Ξέρεις ότι η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία υπόκειται σε προδιαγραφές (ασφαλείας, ποιότητας κλπ) και η τήρηση των στανταρ έχει κόστος;
Το αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι το να μοιράζεις κωδικούς και να διαχειρίζεσαι aftermarket εξοπλισμό σημαίνει επιπλέον κόστος;
Δε ζούμε σε καμιά ουτοπία που να μην υπάρχουν πραγματικά κόστη και να μην αποτυπώνονται στους ισολογισμούς.
Κόστος που η μεν Cosmote με τη διαφορετική τοποθέτηση στην αγορά (τιμολογιακή, θεσμική κλπ) , είχε το περιθώριο και την επιλογή να αντισταθμίζει.

Το καθαρό συμφέρον τους και η κατεύθυνση της αγοράς τις έκανε να μη δίνουν ADSL router, 
που το ίδιο συμφέρον και η κατεύθυνση της αγοράς τις έκανε να δίνουν router στο VDSL/Fiber.
Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία λες να μην καταργήσουν τη δωρεάν παροχή router και στο VDSL-Fiber, 
αν κρίνουν ότι το συμφέρον τους και η αγορά κινείται στην ανάλογη κατεύθυνση;
Εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι οι πάρχοι είναι ευαγή ιδρύματα που μοιράζουν δωρα τα Χριστούγεννα.

Οι Vodafone, Wind και Nova δεν μοίραζαν τόσο καιρό τα δωρεάν router για την ψυχή της μάνας τους.
Τους συνέφερε και τα μοίραζαν.
Σήμαινε μεν δωρεάν αλλά κλειδωμένα router και εκεί μέσα αντιστάθμιζαν το διαχειριστικό κόστος (διαχείριση aftermarket εξοπλισμού, απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση, διαχείριση ασφάλειας κλπ) που θα αναλάμβαναν σε περίπτωση που ακολουθούσαν εμπορική πολιτική με ελεύθερη χρήση aftermarket εξοπλισμού από τους πελάτες .

Και όλοι μαζί, ο καθένας με την εμπορική του πολιτική, για λόγους ανταγωνισμού και συμφέροντος 
είχε ισορροπήσει η κατάσταση στην αγορά που έχει να κάνει με τη δωρεάν παροχή εξοπλισμού. 

Και αν αύριο που θα έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ,
αναιρέσει όλους τους λόγους για τους οποίους έδιναν δωρεάν εξοπλισμό οι πάροχοι
τότε μόνη της η αγορά θα ισορροπήσει σε νέα κατάσταση που θα έχει να κάνει με την υπαναχώρηση από τις προηγούμενες εμπορικές πολιτικές με τη δωρεάν παροχή router.
Διότι απλά κανείς δεν θα εμποδίζει τους παρόχους να αναπροσαρμόσουν τις εμπορικές τους πολιτικές, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που θα αναλαμβάνουν πρόσθετο διαχειριστικό κόστος 
ειδικά όταν θα υπάρχει η υπογραφή της ΕΕΤΤ ότι ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός είναι ευθύνη του πελάτη και μόνον.


Κι η ουσία είναι που αποδεικνύεται ότι επαναλαμβάνεις και κατάλαβαες μάλλον λάθος, είναι ότι κάποιοι πέφτετε στην φάκα βλέποντας μόνο το τυράκι.
Η επικείμενη ρύθμιση δεν αφορά τους κωδικούς και μόνον.
Αφορά το ευρύτερο και θεσμικό που έχει να κάνει με το πεδίο ευθύνης των παρόχων και το πεδίο ευθύνης των χρηστών.
Το είπα και παραπάνω.

Αν ο πάροχος δεν έχει αρμοδιότητα στον τερματικό εξοπλισμό
- «όριο μεταξύ τερματικού εξοπλισμού (όριο ευθύνης χρήστη)» όπως το αναφέρει η ΕΕΤΤ -
και δεν έχει και υποχρέωση
- (όριο) δημοσίου δικτύου (όριο ευθύνης παρόχου/παρόχων)» κατά την ΕΕΤΤ -

ασφαλώς ο πάροχος θα σου δίνει τους κωδικούς, ναι
- «δημοσίευση από τους παρόχους των χαρακτηριστικών διεπαφών του δικτύου» κατά ΕΕΤΤ -

αλλά δε θα έχει την ευθύνη να σου δίνει το router, που θα απομείνει όλη δική σου
- «αντικείμενο της επικείμενης ρύθμισης η οποία καθορίζει το όριο μεταξύ τερματικού εξοπλισμού (όριο ευθύνης
χρήστη) και δημοσίου δικτύου (όριο ευθύνης παρόχου/παρόχων)»
«δεν στοιχειοθετείται βάσει των σχετικών οδηγιών του BEREC5 αντικειμενική τεχνική αναγκαιότητα, ώστε ο ΤΤΕ
να αποτελεί μέρος του δημόσιου δικτύου»
«πρόταση για ορισμό του ΣΤΔ στο φυσικό παθητικό σημείο στο οποίο παρέχεται πρόσβαση στο δημόσιο σταθερό δίκτυο ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών στον τελικό χρήστη» .


Αν μέχρι σήμερα οι πάροχοι αναλάμβαναν το κόστος του VDSL VOIP router 
το έκαναν ως «μέρος του δημόσιου δικτύου» που εξυπηρετεί την ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία,
όπου μέσα στα κλειδωμένα router είχαν κλειδώσει 
«αντικειμενικές τεχνολογικές αναγκαιότητες που απαιτούν ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός να είναι μέρος του δημοσίου
δικτύου» (όπως το μεταφέρει η ΕΕΤΤ)
βλέπε προδιαγραφές τεχνολογικές-ασφαλείας, ρυθμίσεις, απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση, συνεπαγόμενα κόστη κλπ.
Το υπονόησαν οι πάροχοι και με την εναντίωσή τους στη διαβούλευση της ΕΕΤΤ.

Είναι πολύ απλή η απάντηση και δε θέλει πολλή σκέψη.
Ελπίζψ να μην το συνεχίσουμε άλλο, είναι εκτός θεματολογίας του τόπικ.

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s...22.Results.pdf

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό το «αν» όμως πας και το παίρνεις δεδομένο στο συλλογισμό σου όπου χαρακτηρίζεις «υπερβολές».
> Xώρια που και δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά το «αν», και το λες από μόνος σου,
> Τέλος πάντων.


Δεν παίρνω δεδομένο το ΑΝ για να χαρακτηρίσω υπερβολή ότι θα χρεώνουν τα modem/routers οι πάροχοι.

Το θεωρώ υπερβολή γιατί το VDSL είναι ακόμα το "κυρίως" προϊόν τους, σε αντίθεση με το ADSL και δεν τους παίρνει προς το παρόν να χρεώνουν το modem/router. Διότι πέρα από το κράξιμο που θα πέσει, θα έχουν και τον ΟΤΕ να το δίνει τσάμπα.

Αναρωτιέμαι, σε άλλες χώρες που το ΣΤΔ είναι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που μάλλον θα έχουμε κι εμείς, χρεώνουν τα CPE τους?

Τέλος πάντως, εδώ θα είμαστε να δούμε τι θα πράξουν. Ό,τι κι αν υποστηρίζουμε εμείς, θα συμβεί ό,τι είναι να συμβεί, δεν είναι στο χέρι μας...

----------


## antonis_

> Δεν παίρνω δεδομένο το ΑΝ για να χαρακτηρίσω υπερβολή ότι θα χρεώνουν τα modem/routers οι πάροχοι.
> 
> Το θεωρώ υπερβολή γιατί το VDSL είναι ακόμα το "κυρίως" προϊόν τους, σε αντίθεση με το ADSL και δεν τους παίρνει προς το παρόν να χρεώνουν το modem/router. Διότι πέρα από το κράξιμο που θα πέσει, θα έχουν και τον ΟΤΕ να το δίνει τσάμπα.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, σε άλλες χώρες που το ΣΤΔ είναι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που μάλλον θα έχουμε κι εμείς, χρεώνουν τα CPE τους?


Καμί σχεση το.κύριο προϊόν, κάποτε και το ADSL ήταν το κύριο προϊόν και δεν είχαν πρόβλημα να χρεώσουν το router.
Η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία είναι ο κύριος λόγος , που το router ήταν δωρεάν παροχή .

Οι πάροχοι δεν καίνε λεφτά ούτε για αστείο.
Οι ίδιοι πάροχοι ήδη τσιγκουνεύτηκαν το ADSL router.
Και το ADSL router που το έκοψαν όταν ήταν το κύριο προϊόν τους πριν κοντά 10ετία , δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι.

Η δε Cosmote χρεώνει πιο ακριβά, έχει μερίδιο αγοράς, θεσμική θέση, έχει τεχνικό έλεγχο στο δίκτυο που δεν έχουν οι υπόλοιποι κλπ κλπ. Την παίρνει την Cosmote να δίνει και router και κωδικούς. 
Αλλά και να ήθελε να χρεώσει το router, δύσκολα θα το έκανε μόνη της. Λογω ανταγωνισμού δε θα μπορούσε να γίνει η Cosmote ο πιο ακριβός πάροχος που τώρα θα είναι και ο μόνος που θα χρεώνει το router.

Τώρα θα έρθει κι η ΕΕΤΤ και θα γνωμοδοτήσει.
Θα πει για όλους τους παρόχους , ότι ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός ειναι χρέος και ευθύνη του πελάτη.
Θα πει κι ότι ο πάροχος πρέπει να ανοίξει το δίκτυο δίνοντας τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας, άρα επιπλέον έξοδο για τον πάροχο.
Η αγορά θα ισορροπήσει στην νέα κατάσταση. Μαζί κι η Cosmote όπως έγινε με το ADSL (και με τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές των παρόχων παλιότερα κλπ κλπ).

Αφού κανείς δε σκέφτηκε στη διαβούλευση, πως η ΕΕΤΤ θα πρέπει να συμπεριλάβει την πρόβλεψη πως ο πάροχος πρέπει να υποχρεώνεται να δίνει τον ελάχιστο τερματικό εξοπλισμό για δωρεάν χρήση από τον πελάτη
και πως η χρήση εναλλακτικού τερματικού εξοπλισμού πρέπει να είναι στην προαίρεση του πελάτη.
Η ΕΕΤΤ όμως καθόλου δεν λέει αυτό το πράγμα, κάθε άλλο:

ΕΕΤΤ :
«αντικείμενο της επικείμενης ρύθμισης η οποία καθορίζει το όριο μεταξύ τερματικού εξοπλισμού (όριο ευθύνης
χρήστη) και δημοσίου δικτύου (όριο ευθύνης παρόχου/παρόχων)»

----------


## ThReSh

> Και το ADSL router που το έκοψαν όταν ήταν το κύριο προϊόν τους πριν κοντά 10ετία , δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι.


Το 2013 έκοψαν τα δωρεάν ADSL routers? Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. 

Στο εξωτερικό γιατί δεν χρεώνουν CPEs, large κι οι δικοί μας φραγκοφονιάδες?

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ και κάτι χρόνια που είχαμε πάει σε Vodafone ADSL το είχα πληρώσει στην αρχή το ρούτερ..

Ευτυχώς δεν μας ζήτησαν λεφτά για το VDSL, τώρα..

----------


## antonis_

> Το 2013 έκοψαν τα δωρεάν ADSL routers? Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο.


Αν δεν πω ακριβώς για το 2013, σίγουρα το 2014 τα είχαν ήδη κόψει από καιρό.
Και το θυμάμαι εγώ γιατί είχα κάνει νέα σύνδεση και έκανα αγώνα να μου δώσουν κατ'εξαίρεση το σαπιορούτερ του παρόχου που κανονικά είχαν σταματήσει να δίνουν από (αρκετό) καιρό.
Να μην πω που το 2016, 
στα πλαίσια της τότε ανανέωσης, είχα ζητήσει καινούριο ADSL router  και έστειλαν courier για να πάρουν πίσω το μεταχειρισμένο router του 20άρικου...
Βεβαίως και δε χαρίζουν κάστανο οι πάροχοι, κι αν δίνουν τα VDSL/Fiber router με την οκά,
το κάνουν γιατί τους συμφέρει που είναι κλειδωμένα.
Αν ξεκλειδώσουν τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας,θα πάνε περίπατο και τα δωρεάν router.
Εκτός βεβαίως κι αν η ΕΕΤΤ ορίζει διαφορετικά, πράγμα που κάθε άλλο παρά βλέπω να συμβαίνει με τον τρόπο που η ΕΕΤΤ ερμηνεύει τη διαβούλευση.

Ας ζητάγαμε να υποχρεώνονται οι πάροχοι να επιτρέπουν bridge mode στα κλειδωμένα router ή έστω προαιρετικά να δίνουν κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας παράλληλα με την υποχρέωση να παρέχουν τον στοιχειώδη τερματικό εξοπλισμό.
Αλλά όχι, 
θέλαμε να δούμε το δέντρο εκεί που οι άλλοι έβλεπαν το δάσος. 
Και κάπου εκεί βγάζουμε τα ματάκια μας και θα είναι πιο ωραία.

----------


## ThReSh

Εδώ θα είμαστε να το δούμε.

----------


## Iris07

Ο ΟΤΕ μιά χαρά δίνει τα στοιχεία.. και είχε έως τώρα και ξεκλείδωτα ρούτερ..
Από την άλλη υποστηρίζει και ρούτερ που δεν δίνει απ' ευθείας στους πελάτες του.. (Fritz)

H Voda είχε κάποιες τρύπες ως τώρα να βρεις τους κωδικούς της..
Φαίνεται τώρα θα κρατήσω και το ΖΤΕ 267..  :Razz:

----------


## antonis_

> Δεν παίρνω δεδομένο το ΑΝ για να χαρακτηρίσω υπερβολή ότι θα χρεώνουν τα modem/routers οι πάροχοι.
> 
> Το θεωρώ υπερβολή γιατί το VDSL είναι ακόμα το "κυρίως" προϊόν τους, σε αντίθεση με το ADSL και δεν τους παίρνει προς το παρόν να χρεώνουν το modem/router. Διότι πέρα από το κράξιμο που θα πέσει, θα έχουν και τον ΟΤΕ να το δίνει τσάμπα.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, σε άλλες χώρες που το ΣΤΔ είναι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που μάλλον θα έχουμε κι εμείς, χρεώνουν τα CPE τους?
> 
> Τέλος πάντως, εδώ θα είμαστε να δούμε τι θα πράξουν. Ό,τι κι αν υποστηρίζουμε εμείς, θα συμβεί ό,τι είναι να συμβεί, δεν είναι στο χέρι μας...


Βασικά βγάζουμε μόνοι μας τα ματάκια μας, δεν είναι κάποιος άλλος που το έκανε για εμάς.
Γιατί πήγαμε απερίσκεπτα και ανακινήσαμε ένα μη θέμα κυνηγώντας τη λάθος κατεύθυνση:
Από εκεί που η αγορά είχε σταθεροποιηθεί σε ένα μοντέλο στο οποίο ακόμα και ο ακριβός ΟΤΕ αναγκάζονταν να δίνει δωρεάν router, 
από εκεί που το ίδιο δωρεάν CPE έδινε και ο φτηνός ανταγωνισμός,
με δική μας πρωτοβουλία κινδυνεύουμε να γυρίσουμε στο μοντέλο που θα χρειάζεται να πληρώνουμε/νοικιάζουμε (!) το router.

Και για όποιον νομίζει ότι είναι υπερβολές,
το μοντέλο αυτό το είχαμε στην Ελλάδα με το ADSL μέχρι σημερα
(πιστεύαμε ότι το είχαμε εγκαταλείψει με το VDSL/Fiber, 
αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το δωρεάν router ήταν παροχή λόγω της κλειδωμένης ευρυζωνικής τηλεφωνίας).

Και το επί πληρωμή μοντέλο το έχουν άλλες χώρες στο VDSL/Fiber
ανάμεσά τους και στη Γερμανία η μητρική αυτού του ΟΤΕ η οποία εκεί νοικιάζει ή και πουλάει router.
https://www.telekom.de/zuhause/gerae...lan-und-router

Το ίδιο και η γερμανική αδερφή εταιρεία της Vodafone 
η οποία το δικό μας το δωρεάν Sercomm H300s που το ανεβάζουμε γενεές 14,
εκεί το νοικιάζει 2,99€ το μήνα.
https://zuhauseplus.vodafone.de/inte...x:dsl-2p-index

Προφανώς υπάρχουν κι άλλες χώρες,
αλλά τη σιγουριά ότι εμείς δεν κινδυνεύουμε και όλα είναι υπρβολές,
από πού την αντλούμε άραγε, ούτε ο Θεός ο ίδιος δεν ξέρει...

Με τις υγειές μας.

----------


## ThReSh

Λάθος κατεύθυνση για σένα, σωστή για μένα.

Ναι θεωρώ ακόμα ότι είναι υπερβολή πως θα τα χρεώνουν.

Cheers!

----------


## antonis_

> Λάθος κατεύθυνση για σένα, σωστή για μένα.
> 
> Ναι θεωρώ ακόμα ότι είναι υπερβολή πως θα τα χρεώνουν.
> 
> Cheers!


Εννοείται ότι διαφωνούμε!

Κάποιοι παρακαλάτε να πληρώνουμε όλοι τα router, 
αρκεί που οι πάροχοι θα μας δίνουν τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας.

Κάποιοι λέμε ότι ασφαλώς θέλουμε τους κωδικούς, 
αλλά με την πρόβλεψη ότι οι πάροχοι θα δίνουν και από το δωρεάν το router.

Cheers κι από μένα και καλά Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## ThReSh

Για την ακρίβεια κάποιοι παρακαλάμε να δίνουν credentials όλοι οι ISPs και θα θέλαμε να συνεχίσουν να δίνουν δωρεάν το router, αλλά αν γίνει επί πληρωμή/ενοικίαση δεν θα χάσουμε και τον ύπνο μας κιόλας.

Επίσης.

----------


## antonis_

> το router... αν γίνει επί πληρωμή/ενοικίαση δεν θα χάσουμε και τον ύπνο μας κιόλας


χαίρομαι όταν μιλάμε ανοιχτά
καλές γιορτές

----------


## mslave

Παιδιά ξεχάστε τα credentials πλην ΟΤΕ κανένας πάροχος δεν θα σας τα δώσει, αυτό που θα γίνει είναι η ΕΕΤΤ να φτιάξει μια λίστα με κάποιος πιστοποιημενους εξοπλισμούς που θα τους δέχονται όλοι οι πάροχοι θα γίνεται αυτόματο provisioning από τον AXIRO του κάθε παροχου και ο τελικός πελάτης θα έχει υπηρεσίας με εξοπλισμό που έχει διαλέξει αυτός από μια εγκεκριμένη λίστα όμως, έτσι γίνεται στην Αγγλία, Βέλγιο κλπ. Έτσι γίνεται και στην Ελλάδα με το Fritz που μέχρι στιγμής το υποστηρίζουν ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ WIND, κάνουν provisioning και παίρνεις τηλεφωνία

----------


## antonis_

Η ΕΕΤΤ μιλάει για
«δημοσίευση από τους παρόχους των χαρακτηριστικών διεπαφών του δικτύου».

Αν εννοείς ότι θα πει η ΕΕΤΤ να δώσουν κωδικούς, και οι πάροχοι δε θα συμμορφωθούν, μάλλον κάνεις λάθος.
Κι αν μπορεί να εννοείς ότι η Cosmote είναι ο καλός πάροχος που μας κάνει τα χατήρια γιατί μας λατρεύει που δε μας λατρεύει ο ανταγωνισμός του, πάλι μάλλον κάνεις λάθος.

Αυτό που κινδυνεύει να γίνει είναι πως οι πάροχοι θα δίνουν κωδικούς, ίσως όμως να μη δίνουν router.
Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, ούτε η Cosmote θα έχει λόγο να δίνει δωρεάν router.

Θα υπάρχει σε κάθε πάροχο μια λίστα από εγκεκριμένες συμβατές τεχνολογίες ή ακόμα και εξοπλισμούς,
και ο καταναλωτής θα καλείται να αγοράζει (από το εμπόριο ή τον πάροχο) ή να νοικιάζει με το μήνα.

Μια φορα, μόνοι μας βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας.
Όσο για την ΕΕΤΤ, είναι ξεκάθαρη:

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s...22.Results.pdf
«η ΕΕΤΤ έχει καταλήξει ότι δεν στοιχειοθετείται βάσει των σχετικών οδηγιών του BEREC αντικειμενική τεχνική αναγκαιότητα, ώστε ο ΤΤΕ να αποτελεί μέρος του δημόσιου δικτύου»
...
«η ΕΕΤΤ επισημαίνει ότι οι διαφορετικές αρμοδιότητες ή/και ευθύνες που επιφέρει ο προσδιορισμός του σημείου ΣΤΔ στους παρόχους λιανικής και χονδρικής αποτελούν θέματα συνεννοήσεων και περαιτέρω συμφωνιών σε επίπεδο παρόχων και δεν αποτελούν αντικείμενο της επικείμενης ρύθμισης η οποία καθορίζει το όριο μεταξύ τερματικού εξοπλισμού (όριο ευθύνης χρήστη) και δημοσίου δικτύου (όριο ευθύνης παρόχου/παρόχων)»
...
«αντικείμενο της επικείμενης ρύθμισης η οποία καθορίζει το όριο μεταξύ τερματικού εξοπλισμού (όριο ευθύνης χρήστη) και δημοσίου δικτύου (όριο ευθύνης παρόχου/παρόχων)»
...
«συντάχθηκε σχέδιο Κανονισμού το οποίο τέθηκε σε διαβούλευση με πρόταση για ορισμό του ΣΤΔ στο φυσικό παθητικό σημείο στο οποίο παρέχεται πρόσβαση στο δημόσιο σταθερό δίκτυο ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών στον τελικό χρήστη για όλες τις τοπολογίες δικτύου πλην της αρχιτεκτονικής οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι (FTTH)»

----------


## ThReSh

> χαίρομαι όταν μιλάμε ανοιχτά
> καλές γιορτές


Καλα νομίζω ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρο ποιες είναι οι προτεραιότητες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά ξεχάστε τα credentials πλην ΟΤΕ κανένας πάροχος δεν θα σας τα δώσει, αυτό που θα γίνει είναι η ΕΕΤΤ να φτιάξει μια λίστα με κάποιος πιστοποιημενους εξοπλισμούς που θα τους δέχονται όλοι οι πάροχοι θα γίνεται αυτόματο provisioning από τον AXIRO του κάθε παροχου και ο τελικός πελάτης θα έχει υπηρεσίας με εξοπλισμό που έχει διαλέξει αυτός από μια εγκεκριμένη λίστα όμως, έτσι γίνεται στην Αγγλία, Βέλγιο κλπ. Έτσι γίνεται και στην Ελλάδα με το Fritz που μέχρι στιγμής το υποστηρίζουν ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ WIND, κάνουν provisioning και παίρνεις τηλεφωνία


Αν οριστεί το σημείο τερματισμού δικτύου το ΟΝΤ ή η πρίζα, δεν γίνεται να μην τα δώσουν.

----------


## antonis_

> Καλα νομίζω ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρο ποιες είναι οι προτεραιότητες.


Δεν θα το έλεγα, στο τέλος έγινε ξεκάθαρο , κι αυτό με τα πολλά.

Τουλάχιστον να μη λέμε κανονικές υπερβολές και να το ξέρουμε ότι τα μάτια μας τα βγάλαμε μόνοι κι από το πουθενά.
Υπήρχαν κι άλλοι δρόμοι για το επιθμητό αποτέλεσμα, εμείς διαλέξαμε τον χειρότερο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν θα το έλεγα, στο τέλος έγινε ξεκάθαρο , κι αυτό με τα πολλά.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να μη λέμε κανονικές υπερβολές και να το ξέρουμε ότι τα μάτια μας τα βγάλαμε μόνοι κι από το πουθενά.
> Υπήρχαν κι άλλοι δρόμοι για το επιθμητό αποτέλεσμα, εμείς διαλέξαμε τον χειρότερο.


Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ακόμα υπερβολή, ίσως αφέλεια ίσως ότι το θεωρώ too much, για κάποιο λόγο δεν το πιστεύω ότι θα φτάσουν σε αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## antonis_

> Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ακόμα υπερβολή, ίσως αφέλεια ίσως ότι το θεωρώ too much, για κάποιο λόγο δεν το πιστεύω ότι θα φτάσουν σε αυτό το σημείο.


Όχι υπερβολή είναι αυτό που ζητήσαμε. 
Αυτό που κινδυνεύουμε να έρθει είναι η δική μας υπερβολή.
Και αφέλεια να μην το καταλαβαίνουμε.
Για να λέμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι.

Θα έπρεπε να λέμε ότι ο πάροχος πρέπει να δίνει και το δωρεάν router αλλά και τη δυνατότητα χρήσης δικού μας εξοπλισμού,
και θα είχαμε κάθε δίκιο να το λέμε.
Δεν το κάναμε όμως αυτό.

Τί ζητούσε ο περισσότερος κόσμος:
Να έχει τηλέφωνο,
τη στιγμή που θα χρησιμοποιεί το δικό του router για internet.
Τον περισσότερο κόσμο που τον είχε απασχολήσει το θέμα
δεν τον ενδιέφερε αν για την τηλεφωνία θα χρησιμοποιούσε το router το δικό του ή του παρόχου.
Θα μπορούσε έστω να υπάρχει κι η δυνατότητα κατ' επιλογήν καθολικής χρήσης δικού μας εξοπλισμού ακόμα και για την τηλεφωνία, αλλά να ζητάμε να υπάρχει κατ' επιλογήν αυτή  η δυνατότητα.

Αλλά κι ο λιγότερος κόσμος τί  έλεγε;
Το router του παρόχου είναι αδιάφορο,
χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει όμως ότι οι πάροχοι δεν πρέπει να το δίνουν.

Κι εκεί ήρθε η δική μας υπερβολή με τον ορατό κίνδυνο να κοπούν πλέον τελείως τα δωρεάν router ακόμα και ως επιλογή.
Οι πάροχοι θα μπορούν να αποποιούνται την ευθύνη να παρέχουν δωρεάν router επικαλούμενοι ακριβώς τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ. 
Απέναντι σε όλους τους πελάτες θα δικαιούνται να αποποιούνται την ευθύνη, και όχι απέναντι σε ορισμένους.

Οι πάροχοι έλεγαν τη δική τους υπερβολή: ότι θέλουν τα κλειδωμένα router τους στα σπίτια μας.
Να κλειδώνουν και τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας αλλά να κλειδώνουν και τα δίκτυα των σπιτιών μας.
Κάτι που ήταν παράλογο.

Κι εκεί που το δικό μας θεμα (ή τουλάχιστον για τους περισσότερους) 
ήταν πρωτίστως η ελευθερία χρήσης δικού μας εξοπλισμού του δικτύου μας 
παράλληλα ή μη με αυτόν του παρόχου (για το σκοπό της τηλεφωνίας),
εμείς πήγαμε στο άλλο άκρο και είπαμε ότι δε θέλουμε τα router τους ούτε για τηλεφωνία.
Ε αυτό θα πάρουμε.

Και μάλιστα από θέση αρχής το ζητήσαμε:
είπαμε ότι δηλαδή το router δεν είναι μέρος του δημοσίου δικτύου,
κάτι που είναι λάθος γιατί στο κομμάτι της τηλεφωνίας το router είναι μέρος του δημοσίου δικτύου.
Αντί ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός της τηλεφωνίας να είναι αυτός που ήταν πάντα - οι τηλεφωνικές μας συσκευές -
εμείς πήγαμε και ζητήσαμε να είναι το router.

Το ότι η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία δρομολογείται μέσω του ίντερνετ, δε σημαίνει ότι ταυτίζεται και είναι το ίντερνετ.
Το router στο κομμάτι της τηλεφωνίας είναι προέκταση των δημοσίων υποδομών
και τερματικός εξοπλισμός της υπηρεσίας είναι αυτό που πάντα ήταν (ανεξαρτήτως πώς δρομολογείται η τεχνολογία της τηλεφωνίας); 
οι απλές οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές που πάντα είχαμε.

Στο άλλο κομμάτι αυτό του ίντερνετ,
το router όντως εύλογα θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχθεί ότι εμπεριέχει τη δρομολόγηση του δικτύου μας 
κι εκεί ο πάροχος δε δικαιούται να έχει έλεγχο.

Συνεπώς το router έχει διττό ρόλο, κάτι που μόνοι μας αρνηθήκαμε.
Στην υπερβολή των παρόχων ότι ο διττός ρόλος του router είναι μέρος του δημοσίου δικτυου
απαντήσαμε ότι ο διττός ρόλος του router είναι μέρος του ιδιωτικού δικτύου.
Λίγο ελειψε με τη φόρα που πήραμε, να ζητήσουμε να είναι τερματικός εξοπλισμός και το... DSLAM .
Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους παρόχους δηλαδή...

Κι ενώ αυτό που όφειλε να εξετάσει η ΕΕΤΤ θα ήταν σε μια κατεύθυνση να διαχωριστεί τεχνικά η εξυπηρέτηση σε επίπεδο τελικού χρήστη της τηλεφωνικής υπηρεσίας από την υπηρεσία του ίντερνετ, 
ώστε να δοθεί η οφειλόμενη ελευθερία χρήσης εξοπλισμού δρομολόγησης στον τελικό χρήστη,
όχι μόνο δεν καταλάβαμε το διακύβευμα
αλλά απαιτήσαμε από θέση αρχής να αναλαμβάνουμε όλη την ευθύνη.
Που σημαίνει ότι ο πάροχος θα αποκτήσει τη δυνατότητα να αποποιείται την ευθύνη απέναντι σε όλους τους πελάτες και όχι μόνο για όσους το επιλέξουν.
Αυτό και θα μας δώσουν, αυτό ζητήσαμε.

Κι αντί εμείς να πάμε να πούμε αυτό που είναι το σωστό, πήγαμε και υπερβάλαμε.
Αντί να πούμε ότι το router έχει διττο ρόλο
αφενός τη δρομολόγηση του ίντερνετ (που είναι δική μας δουλειά)
αφετέρου την τηλεφωνία (που είναι δουλειά του παρόχου ως προέκταση των υποδομών),
εμείς πήγαμε και ζητήσαμε να έχουμε ευθύνη και έξοδα για τα πάντα.

Τη δική μας υπερβολή θα την πληρώσουμε και θα είναι αργά για δάκρυα.
Πήγαμε και είπαμε ότι η τηλεφωνία είναι το ίντερνετ
ότι ο εξοπλισμός της τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης είναι δικό μας έξοδο
και ωραιότατα σκάψαμε το λάκκο μας.
Υγείες τώρα.

----------


## ThReSh

Ο κόσμος που ήθελε δικό του εξοπλισμό δεν έσκαψε κανένα λάκκο, έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό ήθελε.

Μόνο δάκρυα συγκίνησης που δεν θα τον κλειδώνουν με τη σαβουρα που δίνει ο πάροχος.

----------


## antonis_

> Ο κόσμος που ήθελε δικό του εξοπλισμό δεν έσκαψε κανένα λάκκο, έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό ήθελε.
> 
> Μόνο δάκρυα συγκίνησης που δεν θα τον κλειδώνουν με τη σαβουρα που δίνει ο πάροχος.


Κάθε μήνυμά σου, το κάνεις ακόμα πιο ξεκάθαρο. Χαχα.
Δεν ήξερα ότι ο σκοπός ήταν να μην παίρνουν οι υπόλοιποι από το δωρεάν router του παρόχου.
Με το τσιγκέλι.

Να ευχαριστήσουμε λοιπόν τους αμετανόητους για το επιπλέον έξοδο,
και να τους ενημερώσουμε να μην κλαίνε πολυ 
γιατί θα χρειαστούν τα δάκρυα όταν και για εκείνους το router του εμπορίου θα γίνει πιο ακριβό λόγω ζήτησης.

Αυτός ο απερίσκεπτος κόσμος παρακάλαγε να μη δίνουν οι πάρχοι το δωρεάν το router 
όχι μόνο σε εκείνους
αλλά σε όλους.
Αυτοί θα πάρουν στο λαιμό τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία και δε θα φταίει κανένας άλλος.

Αυτά να αρχίσετε να εξηγείτε από εδώ και πέρα
και να αφήσετε τα ήξεις αφίξεις δεν ήξερα δε ρώταγα ταχα υπερβολές και σούξου μούξου.

----------


## ThReSh

Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει η τιμή σε pfsense, mikrotik, untangle, Ubiquiti κτλπ. Θα είχαν επηρεαστεί από άλλες πολύ μεγαλύτερες μεγαλύτερες αγορές. σιγά το πλήθος των "power users" που έχει η Ελλάδα.

Ναι ναι αυτοί θα πάρουν στο λαιμό τους την πλειοψηφία, λες και ψήφισαν κάπου και το αποφάσισαν.  :ROFL:

----------


## kosmou

Ειλικρινά έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να απαντήσω σε αυτά που γράφεις. 

Καταλαβαίνεις για τι αγορά είναι η Ελληνική? Πες μου σε παρακαλώ πως θα μπορούσαν να επηρεάσουν οι Έλληνες την αγορά (Μην ξεχνάμε Ευρωπαϊκή) των Μοντεμ-Ρουτερ; Με ποια αγοραστική δύναμη; Εδώ ακόμα και σήμερα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε Ελληνική γλώσσα σε προγράμματα εγκατάστασης και βλέπουμε Τούρκικα (τα θυμάμαι από τα windows 98 σε διάφορα προγράμματα που υπήρχαν). Είσαι νομίζω των άκρων... Θα μπορούσε ο πάρχος πολύ εύκολα και ειλικρινά να ρωτάει... θέλετε μοντεμ-ρουτερ της εταιρίας ή θα πάρετε δικό σας; Αν η απάντηση ήταν θα αγοράσω εγώ τότε με μια υπογραφή θα αποποιείτε της ευθύνης για ότι προκύψει αφού δεν θα είναι στο "χέρι" της. Επίσης εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αν γίνει κάτι θα βγει και θα πει ναι φταίμε εμείς σαν εταιρία (voda) και θα αποζημειώσουμε τον χρήστη; Αλήθεια έχεις δει ποτέ να πληρώνει κάποιος από τους "Μεγάλους". Βγαίνουν νόμοι και τους προστατεύουν για όλα...

----------


## slalom

> Ειλικρινά έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να απαντήσω σε αυτά που γράφεις.


Αυτο ποιον ενδιαφερει?

----------


## johnvar

Μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε το όλο θέμα με τα ρούτερ και την ΕΕΤΤ σε άλλο thread.. εδώ μιλάμε μόνο για το h268q της vodafone, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kasi

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν 10/100 ή 10/100/1000 το LAN του ;

----------


## vaggoulas

1000αρι είναι

----------


## antonis_

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιό είναι το πρόβλημά ορισμένων που δε θα έπρεπε να υποχρεώνεται ο πάροχος να δίνει και το δωρεάν ρούτερ 
αλλά και την επιλογή σε όσους δεν το θέλουν, να διευκολύνονται ώστε να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν το aftermarket
- είναι και λογικό αφού τερματικός εξοπλισμός τηλεφωνίας είναι η τηλεφωνική συσκευή 
και τερματικός εξοπλισμός δρομολόγησης ίντερνετ το ρούτερ, τόσο απλά.




> Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει η τιμή σε pfsense, mikrotik, untangle, Ubiquiti κτλπ. Θα είχαν επηρεαστεί από άλλες πολύ μεγαλύτερες μεγαλύτερες αγορές. σιγά το πλήθος των "power users" που έχει η Ελλάδα.
> 
> Ναι ναι αυτοί θα πάρουν στο λαιμό τους την πλειοψηφία, λες και ψήφισαν κάπου και το αποφάσισαν.


Κατ' αρχήν θα αλλάξει το ότι θα ψωνίζεις συσκευές με σεβαστό κόστος και τεχνολογικό κύκλο ζωής, εκεί που ήταν εξασφαλισμένο το τζάμπα.
Άλλο οι λεονταρισμοί «αγοράζω δικό μου εξοπλισμό» από τους «power user» που σκύβουν και μαζεύουν το δίλεπτο της έκπτωσης του λογαριασμού του παρόχου, και άλλο η πραγματικότητα.

Έπειτα, εμπρός για ψώνια σε pfsense, mikrotik, untangle, Ubiquiti κτλπ από το εξωτερικό !
Γιατί μια φορά στο ελληνικό λιανεμπόριο οι τιμές θα αλλάξουν.
Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία τους power user να κάνουν τα ψώνια από το εξωτερικό.

Και μπορεί στο εξωτερικό οι τιμές να κινηθούν διαχρονικά ανεξάρτητα της ελληνικής αγοράς από μόνης της,
μπορεί και κανείς να μην εγγυάται σε ποια ύψη θα πορευτούν μελλοντικά οι τιμές,
το σίγουρο είναι ότι η ελληνική αγορά πρόκειται να προστεθεί σε ένα πανευρωπαϊκό (κι όχι μόνο) προηγούμενο, όπου οι πάροχοι νοικιάζουν/πουλάνε ρούτερ εκεί που τα έδιναν τζάμπα.
Ναι οι τιμές στο εξωτερικό δύσκολα θα άλλαζαν βραχυπρόθεσμα ένεκα της ελληνικής αγοράς και μόνον.

Και αφού πιασαμε αυτούς που θα πάρουν στο λαιμό τους την πλειοψηφία:
αρκεί να μην παραπλανάτε επιλεκτικά για τα τεκταινόμενα με τους παρόχους στο εξωτερικό,
να μην παραμυθιάζετε ότι και στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κοπούν τα δωρεάν ρούτερ για όλους,
ούτε και να φορτώνετε αλλού τα βάρη των επιλογών που υππερασπίζεστε και συμβάλατε να διαμορφωθούν.

Όσο για τους «power user» που στενοχώρησε η άποψη ότι θα πάρουν στο λαιμό τους την πλειοψηφία, τί να κάνουμε αφού είναι έτσι και όχι αλλιώς;	
Είναι εκείνοι που συμμετείχαν στην αστεία διαβοέλευση η οποία κατέληξε ότι τερματικός εξοπλισμός τηλεφωνίας είναι το ρούτερ αντί της τηλεφωνικής συσκευής, εκεί να δεις γέλια.
Αλλά είπαμε, η δικαιολογία είναι έτοιμη: δε θα φταίει η αστεία διαβούλευση, μάλλον ο ανάδρομος θα φταίει...




> Ειλικρινά έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να απαντήσω σε αυτά που γράφεις. 
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις για τι αγορά είναι η Ελληνική? Πες μου σε παρακαλώ πως θα μπορούσαν να επηρεάσουν οι Έλληνες την αγορά (Μην ξεχνάμε Ευρωπαϊκή) των Μοντεμ-Ρουτερ; Με ποια αγοραστική δύναμη; Εδώ ακόμα και σήμερα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε Ελληνική γλώσσα σε προγράμματα εγκατάστασης και βλέπουμε Τούρκικα (τα θυμάμαι από τα windows 98 σε διάφορα προγράμματα που υπήρχαν). Είσαι νομίζω των άκρων... Θα μπορούσε ο πάρχος πολύ εύκολα και ειλικρινά να ρωτάει... θέλετε μοντεμ-ρουτερ της εταιρίας ή θα πάρετε δικό σας; Αν η απάντηση ήταν θα αγοράσω εγώ τότε με μια υπογραφή θα αποποιείτε της ευθύνης για ότι προκύψει αφού δεν θα είναι στο "χέρι" της. Επίσης εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αν γίνει κάτι θα βγει και θα πει ναι φταίμε εμείς σαν εταιρία (voda) και θα αποζημειώσουμε τον χρήστη; Αλήθεια έχεις δει ποτέ να πληρώνει κάποιος από τους "Μεγάλους". Βγαίνουν νόμοι και τους προστατεύουν για όλα...


Το τί καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας και το ύφος αυτό, καλύτερα άστο. 
Όπως και τους χαρακτηρισμούς για το ποιός είναι ακραίος, γιατί εγώ μιλάω επί της ουσίας και τα γραφόμενά σου αποδεικνύουν ότι μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα ποιό είναι το θέμα.
Δεν είναι οι κωδικοί, αλλά ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός.
Τους κωδικούς θα μπορούσες να τους πάρεις με άλλη νομική φόρμουλα από αυτή που τώρα φτιάχνει η ΕΕΤΤ και αφορά το τερματικό σημείο δικτύου.
Το τερατούργημα που φτιάχνει η ΕΕΤΤ ορίζει ότι ο πάροχος σου δύναται να σου μετακυλίει την ευθύνη να προμηθευτείς ρούτερ. Από αυτό το λόγο θα πάρεις τους κωδικούς.
Παρ'ολο που τερματικός εξοπλισμός τηλεφωνίας είναι η τηλεφωνική συσκευή κι όχι το ρούτερ.

Από πού ως πο'υ ο πάροχος θα σε ρωτάει ειλικρινά για το αν  έχεις ή θες δωρεάν ρούτερ;
Εδώ δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο πάροχος πλέον θα εκφεύγει της ευθύνης του ρούτερ.
Θα τον απαλλάσσει η ΕΕΤΤ από την υποχρέωση.

Τί είναι αυτές οι μεγαλοστομίες για τους «Μεγάλους» και τους νόμους που «τους προστατεύουν»;
Το καταλαβαίνεις ότι φτιάχνεται ένα νομικό πλαίσιο που θα το επικαλείται ο πάροχος, ακριβώς για να μη σου δίνει καμία επιλογή να ζητάς δωρεάν ρούτερ;

Σου λέει η ΕΕΤΤ ότι το ρούτερ θα είναι όλο δική σου ευθύνη
και εσύ αναρωτιέσαι αν ο πάροχος θα σε συμβουλεύεται για το ρούτερ;

Δηλάδή εσύ μπήκες στον κόπο να απαντήσεις όλα αυτά 
και λες κι ότι γράφτηκες και για αυτό το λόγο.
Απορώ.




> Μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε το όλο θέμα με τα ρούτερ και την ΕΕΤΤ σε άλλο thread.. εδώ μιλάμε μόνο για το h268q της vodafone, ευχαριστώ.


έχεις δίκιο και συγνώμη, 
το είχα πει από την αρχή ότι απαντώ σε offtopic σχόλιο βγαίνοντας και εγώ offtopic
οπότε ναι καλο θα ήταν να μεταφερθούν στο σωστό θέμα

----------


## ThReSh

Εδω και χρόνια αγοράζω από εξωτερικό, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι το 2023.

Ναι η άποψη κάποιων χρηστών που έστειλαν email έπαιξε ρόλο, όχι ότι αρκετοί αν όχι όλοι οι πάροχοι είχαν την ίδια άποψη.

Ας προβλέψει υποχρεωτική δωρεάν παροχή modem/router η ΕΕΤΤ εφόσον ο συνδρομητής δεν θέλει δικό του εξοπλισμό. Αν είναι "πουλημένη" και την κρατάνε οι πάροχοι με συνέπεια να μην μπορεί να το κάνει, τότε έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό θα γινόταν ακόμα κι αν δεν συμμετείχε κανένας χρήστης στην διαβούλευση.

----------


## georgesk

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Πήρα τον configuration φιλε απο το ZTEH268Q αλλα δν ξέρω την διαδικασία για να το κάνω decrypt και να πάρω το password για την VoIP. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με ενα βήμα βήμα οδηγό? Εχω ενα FritzBox 7530 και θέλω να το settάρω. Δεν γνώριζα καν την ύπαρξη του Python μεχρι σήμερα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και τις απαντπήσεις σας.

----------


## AlexT544

Ελαβα και εγω σημερα το H268Q μετα απο αιτημα φορητοτητας για 100αρα VDSL.
Ηρθε σφραγισμενο με την εκδοση
ZXHN H268Q V7.0 V7.0.0P4_VDFODP
αυτο που με παραξενεψε ειναι οτι το username του root ηταν VodAdmin και ο κωδικος ο γνωστος
Username: VodAdmin
Password: p@33_05VOD-(rT!!

----------


## NexTiN

Ίσως έκαναν αλλαγές...

----------


## George98

> Αν αλλάξουμε κωδικό σε αυτό το firmware που έχουμε θα παραμείνει και στο νέο?


Τελικά αν γίνει αλλαγή κωδικού root. Θα μείνει και σε επόμενο update?

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπον το εβαλα το ZTE H268Q 
Τα στατιστικα ειναι αυτα(το περιμενα)

και οπως και με το H267A μπορω να καλεσω αλλα αν πανε να με καλεσουν πεφτει η γραμμη αυτου που παει να με καλεσει

- - - Updated - - -

μίλησα με την Τεχνική Υποστήριξη έκαναν κάτι ελέγχους και μου είπαν ότι όντως είναι ασυμβατότητα και θα μου στείλουν το Vodafone Power Station

----------


## agriosg

Αν κάποιος το θέλει μόνο για το τηλέφωνο, μπαίνετε με root user, disable DHCP, WIFI, ktlp για να μην σας επηρεάζει στο δικό σας δίκτυο και μετά πάτε στο Internet -> WAN -> Ethernet -> EthernetVoice και απενεργοποιείται το VLAN.



τώρα βάζετε ένα καλώδιο από το δικό σας router στο WAN port του Η268: , και το σταθερό κλασικά στην phone 1.
θα δουλεύει κανονικά, ενώ το δίκτυο και το dsl θα είναι στο δικό σας router

----------


## NexTiN

Δεν γινεται ετσι το Bridge…

----------


## agriosg

> Δεν γινεται ετσι το Bridge…


δεν δήλωσα πουθενά για brigde, το Η268Q απλά κάθεται έτσι σαν brick για το τηλέφωνο

και με το  EthernetData να μην δουλεύει δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση από/προς vodafone για μελλοντικά update που πχ θα αλλάξουν τον root password

----------


## NexTiN

Καμμια σχεση και παλι. Το ΖΤΕ ειναι παλι αυτο που σηκωνει το Internet και το κανει απο αλλο VLAN. Προσβαση εχουν απο αλλου, οχι απο εδω…

----------


## agriosg

πως ακριβώς όταν δεν έχει DLS line πάνω του και το άλλο router δεν του δίνει πρόσβαση σε τίποτα, παρα μονο το  EthernetVoice είναι connected?
οτιδήποτε incoming τα διαχειρίζεται ο main router

----------


## NexTiN

Σε τι τύπου γραμμή παίζει?? VDSL ή οπτική με ONT?? Οι υπηρεσίες σηκώνονται από διαφορετικά VLAN. Το ότι ξετίκαρες τα παραπάνω από το EtherVoice δεν σημαίνει τπτ, ούτε κόβεται η απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση. Ο Axiros που δουλεύει η Voda έχει άλλο τρόπο να δει τον εξοπλισμό...

----------


## agriosg

VDSL που είναι συνδεδεμένη πάνω σε technicolor. 
ολα στο DSL και τα ethernetdata, ethernettv στο WAN του ZTE είναι offline πέρα από το EthernetVoice που έδειξα πιο πάνω

----------


## NexTiN

Η WAN είναι για να συνδεθεί το ZTE με το ONT όταν έχεις FTTH. Το VDSL παίζει με τα VLAN / WAN Connections που είναι στην καρτέλα WAN->DSL. Για σωστό Bridge, διαγράφεις το HSIv και κάνεις νέο, το οποίο θα είναι Bridge Connection και θα παντρέψεις με μια από τις LAN (Port Binding) οπού εκεί θα κουμπωθεί το Router. Στο Router πρέπει να γίνει ένα Wan Connection με VLAN ID 835 και PPPoE για να σηκώσει το Internet...

Νέο VLAN


Port Binding

----------


## dtzgr

Ο agriosg περιγράφει σύνδεση όπου χρησιμοποιείται άλλο router για να σηκώνει το DSL (technicolor) και το ZTE χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για τηλεφωνία. Συνδέει το technicolor στο DSL και το έχει για όλα τα δικτυακά. Με Ethernet περνάει μια σύνδεση από το technicolor προς το wan του ZTE. Στο ZTE έχει απενεργοποιήσει τα πάντα εκτός από το τηλέφωνο, και το χρησιμοποιεί μόνο για να συνδέει πάνω την τηλεφωνική του συσκευή και να έχει τηλέφωνο.

----------


## NexTiN

Τώρα το πρόσεξα ότι έβαλε μπροστά το Technicolor. Δεν το είχε αναφέρει στο αρχικό post...

Για το ΖΤΕ μπροστά, θέλει αυτά που ανέφερα...

----------


## stelrp

Καλή χρονιά!
Πριν τις γιορτές αναβάθμισαν τη γραμμή μου από vdsl100 σε 200. Στην αρχή έπαιζε μια χαρά με το ρούτερ zte 267A αλλά δεν συγχρονιζε πάνω από 124/22.
Με το zte268Q συγχρονίζει τέλεια στα 220/22 αλλά στην τηλεφωνία έχω πρόβλημα.
Συγκεκριμένα αρκετές φορές ο συνομιλητής στη γραμμή μας παραπονιέται ότι ακούει τη φωνή του με καθυστέρηση !!!!
Δηλαδή το ρούτερ δημιουργεί μια αντιχηση - echo !!!
Σημειώνω ότι το κάνει σε τυχαίες ώρες ακόμα και κατά τη διάρκεια μιας κλήσης, σε εξερχόμενες ή εισερχόμενες κλήσεις προς σταθερά ή κινητά...
Μετά ;πο factory reset δεν το κάνει αμέσως αλλά μετά από δύο-τρεθς μέρες ή μια βδομάδα το πρόβλημα με το echo του συνομιλητή έχει επανεμφανιστεί.

Εμείς στο σπίτι τον ακούνε κρυστάλλινα...

Έχουμε απελπιστεί, είτε έχω μόνο ένα ασύρματο πανασονικ dect στην phone 1, είτε ένα κλασικό ενσύρματο γονδολα των 20 ευρώ το πρόβλημα υπάρχει.
Είτε έχω ενεργοποιήσει το echo cancellation στο ρούτερ είτε όχι .

Τώρα έχω βάλει πάλι το h267a και σε χάνω σε ταχύτητα, το τηλέφωνο είναι σημαντικό εξίσου με το γρήγορο ίντερνετ.

Το έχω δηλώσει βλάβη στη vodafone, έχω κάνει απανωτά ρεσταρτ και factory reset, 
αλλά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει.

----------


## manik

> Καλή χρονιά!
> Πριν τις γιορτές αναβάθμισαν τη γραμμή μου από vdsl100 σε 200. Στην αρχή έπαιζε μια χαρά με το ρούτερ zte 267A αλλά δεν συγχρονιζε πάνω από 124/22.
> Με το zte268Q συγχρονίζει τέλεια στα 220/22 αλλά στην τηλεφωνία έχω πρόβλημα.
> Συγκεκριμένα αρκετές φορές ο συνομιλητής στη γραμμή μας παραπονιέται ότι ακούει τη φωνή του με καθυστέρηση !!!!
> Δηλαδή το ρούτερ δημιουργεί μια αντιχηση - echo !!!
> Σημειώνω ότι το κάνει σε τυχαίες ώρες ακόμα και κατά τη διάρκεια μιας κλήσης, σε εξερχόμενες ή εισερχόμενες κλήσεις προς σταθερά ή κινητά...
> Μετά ;πο factory reset δεν το κάνει αμέσως αλλά μετά από δύο-τρεθς μέρες ή μια βδομάδα το πρόβλημα με το echo του συνομιλητή έχει επανεμφανιστεί.
> 
> Εμείς στο σπίτι τον ακούνε κρυστάλλινα...
> ...


Εφ' όσον η συνδεσμολογία του εξοπλισμού είναι σωστή, ζήτα να σου στείλουν νέο router.

----------


## txb

Μήπως σου την κάνει το κλασικό ενσύρματο γονδολα των 20 ευρώ; Για δοκίμασε χωρίς αυτό συνδεδεμένο.

----------


## AlexT544

Νταξει ότι ναναι
μιλάω πριν κάποιες ημέρες με την vodafone γιατί το ZTE δεν έχει ως συνήθως εισερχόμενες με βάζουν να κάνω κάποια τεστ και βάζω πάνω και το H267a . πάλι το ίδιο και μου λέει ότι θα στείλουμε το VOX διότι όντως βλέπουν ότι είναι ασύμβατο με την γραμμή μου. έρχεται σήμερα EASYMAIL και βλέπω ότι πάλι έχουν στείλει το H268Q. με κοροϊδεύουν η κάτι ?

----------


## slalom

Αμα σου περισσευει κανενα H268Q, στειλε μηνυμα

----------


## NexTiN

> Νταξει ότι ναναι
> μιλάω πριν κάποιες ημέρες με την vodafone γιατί το ZTE δεν έχει ως συνήθως εισερχόμενες με βάζουν να κάνω κάποια τεστ και βάζω πάνω και το H267a . πάλι το ίδιο και μου λέει ότι θα στείλουμε το VOX διότι όντως βλέπουν ότι είναι ασύμβατο με την γραμμή μου. έρχεται σήμερα EASYMAIL και βλέπω ότι πάλι έχουν στείλει το H268Q. με κοροϊδεύουν η κάτι ?


Αν δεν κανω λαθος εισαι καινουργιος πελατης με φορητοτητα?? Εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι εχουν κανει πατατα με την φορητοτητα και δεν εχει ενημερωθει η βαση για να δρομολογουνται σωστα οι κλησεις. Ειχες πει οτι εχεις απο παλια καποιο Sercomm H300s?? Αν ναι, δοκιμασε το να δεις αν παιζουν οι εισερχομενες με αυτο. Και το VOX, Sercomm ειναι, οποτε αν δεν παιξει το H300 δεν θα παιξει ουτε αυτο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα…

----------


## AlexT544

Το h300 παιζει κανονικα οποτε γιαυτο τους το λέω

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν κανω λαθος εισαι καινουργιος πελατης με φορητοτητα?? Εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι εχουν κανει πατατα με την φορητοτητα και δεν εχει ενημερωθει η βαση για να δρομολογουνται σωστα οι κλησεις. Ειχες πει οτι εχεις απο παλια καποιο Sercomm H300s?? Αν ναι, δοκιμασε το να δεις αν παιζουν οι εισερχομενες με αυτο. Και το VOX, Sercomm ειναι, οποτε αν δεν παιξει το H300 δεν θα παιξει ουτε αυτο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα…


Αρχικα αυτο σκεφτηκα αλλα οταν με το h300 παιζει φταιει το ZTE

----------


## NexTiN

Κουλο…

----------


## AlexT544

και το αστειο ειναι οτι ολοι οι γειτονες με ΖΤΕ ρουτερ vodafone εχουν το ιδιο θεμα

----------


## slipkot

Καλησπέρα σας. Μου στείλανε και εμένα το εν λόγω router σε γραμμή onenet (V7.0 V7.0.0P10N5_ONE). Από την στιγμή που το σύνδεσα έχω τα εξής δύο προβλήματα. Ο εκτυπωτής που είναι ασύρματα συνδεδεμένος πλέον δεν είναι ορατός από καμία συσκευή είτε windows είτε mac/iphone (airprint) και για να μπω σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα, ακόμη και στο interface του router, πρέπει να κάνω τουλάχιστον τρεις απόπειρες καθώς θα πάρω connection timeout. Δοκίμασα να βάλω πίσω το 267 που όλα δούλευαν ρολόι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έπαιρνε IP γιατί άλλαξε το serial του router στην γραμμή.
Από την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν βγάζω άκρη λένε ότι προφανώς όλα είναι καλά. Έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα τι άλλο να τους πω ή να κάνω;


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## AlexT544

με πήραν μόλις τηλέφωνο κάποιος υπεύθυνος και μου ζήτησαν συγνώμη και ότι έκαναν λάθος που έστειλαν το H268Q και θα μου στείλουν το VOX. και μου ζήτησαν να κρατήσω και τα δύο ZTE γιατί μπορεί να μου τα ζητήσουν πίσω!!!

----------


## pbirdas

> Καλησπέρα σας. Μου στείλανε και εμένα το εν λόγω router σε γραμμή onenet (V7.0 V7.0.0P10N5_ONE). Από την στιγμή που το σύνδεσα έχω τα εξής δύο προβλήματα. Ο εκτυπωτής που είναι ασύρματα συνδεδεμένος πλέον δεν είναι ορατός από καμία συσκευή είτε windows είτε mac/iphone (airprint) και για να μπω σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα, ακόμη και στο interface του router, πρέπει να κάνω τουλάχιστον τρεις απόπειρες καθώς θα πάρω connection timeout. Δοκίμασα να βάλω πίσω το 267 που όλα δούλευαν ρολόι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έπαιρνε IP γιατί άλλαξε το serial του router στην γραμμή.
> Από την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν βγάζω άκρη λένε ότι προφανώς όλα είναι καλά. Έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα τι άλλο να τους πω ή να κάνω;
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ίσως να δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις disable to band steering στο WiFi κ να το συνδέσεις στο 2.4Ghz band; πολλές φορές δημιουργεί θέματα όταν είναι ενεργοπιημένο σε συσκευές.

- - - Updated - - -

Παρέλαβα και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο modem (Vodafone 200Mbps VDSL). Καμία σχέση με το H300s μέρα με την νύχτα. Ευτυχώς κατάφερα να πάρω αλλαγή εξοπλισμού επειδή το H300s εξαφάνιζε έτσι χωρίς λόγο το 5GHz SSID για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα. 
Πλέον είναι πολύ πιο σταθερό και το WiFi είναι σε άλλο επίπεδο. 
Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου φαίνονται παρακάτω.

Πριν με το H300s συγχρονιζε χαμηλότερα κάθε φορά αλλά χωρίς να καταλάβω ακριβώς πως γινόταν έφτανε το Actual rate να ξεπερνάει το maximum rate. 
Κάποια στιγμή βέβαια έκανε resynch το link. 
Εδώ φαίνεται να είναι σταθερό αλλά δεν φτάνει ποτέ σε επίπεδα κοντά στα 200Mbps που θεωρητικά φαίνεται να φτάνει η γραμμή. 

Δεν επιστρέφω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή πίσω στον τοίχο κ δεν εχώ πουθενά splitter/φίλτρο. Το modem απευθείας στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική πρίζα του σπιτιού και ένα τηλέφωνο πάνω στο πριζάκι του modem. Τίποτα συνδεδεμένο στις υπόλοιπες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού 

Κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά σίγουρα με το Actual rate κ το Attainable rate. Εφόσον είναι σταθερό και δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις το πιθανότερο είναι να μην μπορώ να κάνω και τίποτα. Απλά είναι θέμα περιέργειας γιατί το Actual rate δεν μπορει στο down να φτάσει το Attainable rate.

----------


## NexTiN

Αν απομονωθουν οι υπολοιπες πριζες / διακλαδωσεις λογικα θα τερματισεις. Το VDSL ειναι ευαισθητο και χανει συγχρονισμο οταν υπαρχουν παραλληλες πριζες…

----------


## and

Συνδεω φλασακι usb sto router ZTE H268Q  αλλά δεν μπορω να "το δω" ....

----------


## AlexT544

Έλεος 
Με καλεσαν σημερα και μου είπαν ότι η αποστολη θα καθυστερήσει γιατί ένα συστημικο θεμα προκαλει προβλημα
Ξαφνικα μετα απο 2 H268Q οταν πηγαν να μου στείλουν το vox ξαφνικα συστημικο θεμα.

----------


## AlexT544

Τελικα το παρελαβα σημερα
Εξωτερικα καλο φαινεται
Περισσοτερες Πληροφοριες εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...tation-Wi-Fi-6

----------


## King_DonMike

Deleted

----------


## NexTiN

Είναι γνωστός εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, λίγες σελίδες πιο πίσω…

----------

